# HELP!



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi, I need this as quickly as possible in midi or sheet music (scorch also)

I dont know the exact name of this tune, but it starts off slowly and with a bit of violin solo sliding of position. I then goes on to a really fast bit with a reapeting pattern. Then towards the end it calms down and ends with a high note followed by 2 octaves down. Please, even if you could tell me the name I could find it!!

PLZ| Anton THX


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Can you describe it more exactly? Instruments, genre (e.g. concerto...) etc... And where did you listen to it? Maybe one could get infos there.


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Oct 26 2004, 05:08 PM
> *Can you describe it more exactly? Instruments, genre (e.g. concerto...) etc... And where did you listen to it? Maybe one could get infos there.
> [snapback]2629[/snapback]​*


It was a chamber orchestra and it sounded like a sort of, well slow and quiet. There was no part where anyone plays loud. Hmm


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anton_@Oct 26 2004, 05:10 PM
> *It was a chamber orchestra and it sounded like a sort of, well slow and quiet. There was no part where anyone plays loud. Hmm
> [snapback]2630[/snapback]​*


Oh, and it called hungarian tune, but so many of them! Anton THX


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Do you mean Hungarian Dance No. 5 by Brahms?


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

No, the beggining is much more smooth and then you get this weird bow technique like one note to a bow and they are very fast so it creates this weird effect.


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anton_@Oct 26 2004, 09:03 PM
> *No, the beggining is much more smooth and then you get this weird bow technique like one note to a bow and they are very fast so it creates this weird effect.
> [snapback]2635[/snapback]​*


could that be the first hungarian dance?


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oistrach13_@Oct 27 2004, 02:19 PM
> *could that be the first hungarian dance?
> [snapback]2636[/snapback]​*


Brahms?

THX


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

It has a sliding position in the beginning. I think on the CD (I cant read it properly) It says Castallo or something like that.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I know an italian composer called Castello, but was baroque if i am right.


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

Yeah I think its the one. anyone helping with what particular piece?


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

If you read this then email me cause I wont be checking back here too much (see my signiture).


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi. I don't want to seem ignorant but still learning in depth about music theory. I have seen discussions in forums about "Cycles of Music". Eg Beethoven. Please can I have an explanation? Thank you.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> Hi. I don't want to seem ignorant but still learning in depth about music theory. I have seen discussions in forums about "Cycles of Music". Eg Beethoven. Please can I have an explanation? Thank you.


Beethoven symphonies (9) are a cycle of music, so are lots of other composers a.k.a. Brahms (4 ) Mozart (41) to name a few.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Beethoven symphonies (9) are a cycle of music, so are lots of other composers a.k.a. Brahms (4 ) Mozart (41) to name a few.


Thank you. Its making sense now!


----------

